# DoorDash Driver quits his job and steals Chipotle!



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

From early 2019. I guess he wasn't happy with $7 for driving in lousy weather.

Since it was under the old system I'm guessing the customer must have tipped $6, so DD just put in their big $1.





8856


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Unscrupulous Delivery drivers forever do this. Before the apps, delivery drivers collected cash at the drop off. When they were going to quit they just never showed back up at the end of the shift and pocketed a couple hundred of the restaurant’s cash.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

WAHN said:


> From early 2019. I guess he wasn't happy with $7 for driving in lousy weather.
> 
> Since it was under the old system I'm guessing the customer must have tipped $6, so DD just put in their big $1.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's getting to the point where the tipping model will get modified.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, it's getting to the point where the tipping model will get modified.


I love how you hear a sad little scream "Give me my food!" right at the end.

If I do that it will be with some big steak order, not Chipotle, though. And I won't bother driving to the customer. I'll just tell Doordash I have car trouble and go home.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I love how you hear a sad little scream "Give me my food!" right at the end.
> 
> If I do that it will be with some big steak order, not Chipotle, though. And I won't bother driving to the customer. I'll just tell Doordash I have car trouble and go home.


The dasher took his tip and retirement at the same time. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

WAHN said:


> From early 2019. I guess he wasn't happy with $7 for driving in lousy weather.
> 
> Since it was under the old system I'm guessing the customer must have tipped $6, so DD just put in their big $1.
> 
> ...


I don't quite get why he even bothered going on that rant to the guy. Why keep going after the first, of the three, "almost" accidents? If you're going to take the food...just take the food and go home. Better yet, don't go drive in the snow if it's a problem. It's not that dude's fault that the compensation structure for delivery s*cks.

The video did make me laugh, though. The best part, like @Fuzzyelvis mentioned, is the part at the end. &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I don't quite get why he even bothered going on that rant to the guy. Why keep going after the first, of the three, "almost" accidents? If you're going to take the food...just take the food and go home. Better yet, don't go drive in the snow if it's a problem. It's not that dude's fault that the compensation structure for delivery s*cks.


Yeah, it seemed like he was hoping to extort more money out of him.

When the roads are crap, I don't care what the bonuses are in delivery or rideshare. Not worth it for me.

The guy that posted it on YouTube claimed the event


> Left my daughter scared and crying.


A bit melodramatic. :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

WAHN said:


> Yeah, it seemed like he was hoping to extort more money out of him.
> 
> When the roads are crap, I don't care what the bonuses are in delivery or rideshare. Not worth it for me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, he was definitely fishing for some more money...but, the way he did it sounded like that's what he was doing, which would turn me off to giving him any (if weather is bad, I give an extra $10 cash tip to the driver and I probably wouldn't have given this guy one if he started on this tirade as soon as I came to the door). He could have just been like "I'm sorry it took me so long, the roads are really BAD - I passed a few really bad accidents. I think I'm going to call it quits for the night." If the customer was a decent human, he'd give the guy something.

Oh, man...so, the daughter now has PTSD because she didn't get her burrito? Sometimes, I just want to b*tch slap these people... &#128580;


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I love how you hear a sad little scream "Give me my food!" right at the end.


Best part lol.

I can't really blame the driver. Driving in weather like that deserves a nice tip up front.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

goobered said:


> Best part lol.
> 
> I can't really blame the driver. Driving in weather like that deserves a nice tip up front.


You can definitely blame the driver. His beef is with DD. They set that $7 and not the customer.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> You can definitely blame the driver. His beef is with DD. They set that $7 and not the customer.


The customer capped off the payment at $7 by not tipping more (or not at all. I had one the other day that paid $7 with a $0 tip.)

It is ultimately the customer who determines who much each driver gets paid.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

At least he didn’t dip his balls in the chipotle


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

goobered said:


> The customer capped off the payment at $7 by not tipping more (or not at all. I had one the other day that paid $7 with a $0 tip.)
> 
> It is ultimately the customer who determines who much each driver gets paid.


The customer doesn't set rates for DD. A tip should COMPLIMENT a fair wage. A tip isn't supposed to BE the fair wage.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> The customer doesn't set rates for DD. A tip should COMPLIMENT a fair wage. A tip isn't supposed to BE the fair wage.


I agree it shouldn't be this way, but it is what it is. DD has basically left it up to the customer to decide what the driver gets paid.

Regardless of that, customers should tip extra for coming out in bad weather. That's just common decency.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Might be a staged youtube hoax to get clicks. Pretty handy there was a surveillance cam that records audio.

Jussie Smollett wasn't so lucky.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Might be a staged youtube hoax to get clicks. Pretty handy there was a surveillance cam that records audio.
> 
> Jussie Smollett wasn't so lucky.


It probably is. I thought that about the audio.

I prefer to pretend this is real. It's cathartic.


----------

